# Bildessay



## lady jekyll

¿Se podría traducir "Bildessay" como "reportaje fotográfico"?
Muchas graicas de antemano.


----------



## trance0

Obwohl ich kein Deutschmuttersprachler bin, würde ich *Bildessay *eher als metaphoric(al) essey oder so ähnliches übersetzen.


----------



## lady jekyll

Es handelt sich um einen Zeitschriftartikel in welchem das Text wesentlich mit Bilder belegt ist. So denke ich mir das "Bildessay" ein moderne Weise ist um sich auf einen Bildbericht (fotographic feature) zu beziehn. Was meinst du?

Grüsse


----------



## trance0

Es mag sein.


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Es handelt sich um einen Zeitschriftenartikel, in welchem der Text wesentlich (? - im Wesentlichen, weitgehend) mit Bildern belegt (? - probado?) ist. So denke ich mir, dass "Bildessay" eine moderne Art und Weise ist, um sich auf einen Bildbericht (fotographic feature) zu beziehen.  Was meinst du?
> 
> Grüsse


 
Ich habe 'Bildessay' noch nie gehört, aber nach deiner Erklärung scheint mir 'reportaje fotográfico' passend.
Wie allerdings meinst du 'belegt'?
Eine Aussage mit einem Zitat belegen z.B wäre 'probar' oder 'documentar'; oder meinst du vielleicht 'umgeben'?

Grüße,
     muycuriosa


----------



## lady jekyll

Gracias por las correcciones, muycuriosa. Me han sido de gran ayuda. En cuanto a "belegt", me refería a que el artículo está compuesto principalmente de fotografías.

Saludos,
hasta la próxima


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Gracias por las correcciones, muycuriosa. Me han sido de gran ayuda. - Pues me alegro ...
> En cuanto a "belegt", me refería a que el artículo está compuesto principalmente de fotografías.


 
En este caso podrías decir: 'Der Artikel besteht im Wesentlichen aus Bildern / enthält vor allem Bilder / enthält mehr Bilder als Text.'

Pondrías 'belegen' en una frase como: 'Du musst deine Aussagen mit Zitaten / Statistiken / Zahlen belegen'.

Saludos.


----------

